# Can a 14 year old get married?



## Miz Krystal (Nov 17, 2011)

My 14 year old daughter wants to marry her 21 year old boyfriend. I know she is young but she is very mature for her age and they are a real couple. They live together with me and sleep in the same bed. Her boyfriend has a job and buys things for her. Me and my daughter have a good relationship and I am involved in her life. My daughter is responsible and has been sexually active for nearly two years, she don't get pregnant. Will they make an exception for my daughter to get married if I provide parental consent and tell them how mature she is?

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

excuse me while I pick up my jaw off the floor


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

you do realize that you are a party to something that is considered rape by the majority of states and countries of the world?


----------



## Miz Krystal (Nov 17, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> you do realize that you are a party to something that is considered rape by the majority of states and countries of the world?


I don't get it.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

PLEASE tell me that this is fake!!!!!!!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

AGE OF CONSENT CHART FOR THE U.S.


her boyfriend was 19 when she was 12 and having sex- that's flat out illegal in every state and considered statutory rape

even now it's illegal at age 14

bottom line is that a 12 or 14 year old girl cannot legally consent to sex, she isn't physically or mentally capable of making such decisions

and I truly hope and pray that you are a troll and making this all up because you are allowing your daughter to be abused otherwise


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My oldest daughter is 17 and I still do not encourage dating. Right now education is most important in her life. Socializing comes second.

We did not allow any sort of dating until this year. My daughter has been on one date. We met the guy and his parents before she went out. I do realize my hubby and I are on the stricter side, but letting a 14 year old date and allowing sexual relations is a bit much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## expatforlife (Jun 12, 2011)

wow... Your daughter isn't your best friend, she is your child. 

ok, why can't she wait to get married till she is of legal age then? Make her wait, if she is "mature" she will understand.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You are aiding and abetting a SERIOUS felony!


----------



## donewithit (Apr 7, 2010)

wow. just frikkin WOW. what kind of mother ARE YOU?? 

Someone seriously needs to report you and the goings on in your home.

I hope to god you are a troll and this is a false post. No mother worth the title "mother" would ever allow this abuse under her own roof..and would move heaven and earth to stop a man this age abusing her child. He is a PEDOPHILE..you are an accomplice.

you deserve to be in jail.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I also hope this is a troll because if it isn't there is a seriously ****ed up mother somewhere out there. Holy freaking crap.


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Recently found out that my daughter was friends with a guy who was once in this situation. She ended the friendship. He has a felony record that will prevent him from having a real life. Depending on who looks at this, a sexual relationship can be viewed as aggravated assault of a minor.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Miz Krystal said:


> My 14 year old daughter wants to marry her 21 year old boyfriend. I know she is young but she is very mature for her age and they are a real couple. They live together with me and sleep in the same bed. Her boyfriend has a job and buys things for her. Me and my daughter have a good relationship and I am involved in her life. My daughter is responsible and has been sexually active for nearly two years, she don't get pregnant. Will they make an exception for my daughter to get married if I provide parental consent and tell them how mature she is?
> 
> Thank you for your advice.


Are you serious? 

Statutory rape. You made yourself part of this.


Let's hope when daughter gets older, and hopefully wiser, she does not curse and report you for letting her get abused.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> My oldest daughter is 17 and I still do not encourage dating. Right now education is most important in her life. Socializing comes second.
> 
> We did not allow any sort of dating until this year. My daughter has been on one date. We met the guy and his parents before she went out. I do realize my hubby and I are on the stricter side, but letting a 14 year old date and allowing sexual relations is a bit much.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was not allowed to date until the day I turned 18. My parents knew I met a sweet young man when I was 17, but they forbade me to see him. Even though I still saw him on the sly, I never lost my virginity to him until I was 18.

Education is _extremely _important. Being too strict and hovering may cause other problems, but it sounds like you are not too harsh. I was much too naive for my age until I was 21. 

I don't think people should date until they are at least 16. That young man proposed to me that sultry summer and I would have married him at 18, like a ninny. Thank God I listened to my mother, when she told me I was waaay too young to be a wife. 

As for the OP, her story is hopefully a disgusting lie.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

mommy22 said:


> No worries. The ceiling cat is on alert....


:lol::lol: "Ceiling cat." Funny.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

14 year old getting married.. No way.. I can't believe you, her mother asking if there is away for her to get married at 14. doesn't matter how mature she is. She is still a child.

What is a 21 year old doing with a 14 year old anyway?


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

ladybird said:


> 14 year old getting married.. No way.. I can't believe you, her mother asking if there is away for her to get married at 14. doesn't matter how mature she is. She is still a child.
> 
> What is a 21 year old doing with a 14 year old anyway?


Well isnt it obvious he is being his normal pedofile self and the mother is allowing her 14 yr old to be abused.

I have a daughter and there is no way in hot hell this would ever happen. I dont care if she has an IQ of 180, a job and college degree she is only 14.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I am not disagreeing with any of this mind you but in Biblical days, this was quite common, of coarse we are not living in Biblical days, just wanted to mention this. At least this set up would make it more easy to control our young "Lusts". 

Religious Questions Answered with Biblical Answers



> Girls were given in marriage when they were old enough to bear children





> During the first century, however, it appears to have been the general rule that young people who were "of age" could arrange their own marriages. A girl was considered of age at twelve years and one day. The Jewish rabbis set the minimum age for marriage at twelve years for the girl, and thirteen years for the boy. A boy should certainly be wed by the time he was eighteen to twenty


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

And where's her father in all this? If I was her father, that 21 year old would, well...I better not say it.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am not disagreeing with any of this mind you but in Biblical days, this was quite common, of coarse we are not living in Biblical days, just wanted to mention this. At least this set up would make it more easy to control our young "Lusts".
> 
> Religious Questions Answered with Biblical Answers


This information is completely irrelevant today.

Who cares what they did back then? This is not acceptable in 2011. Surely you realize that sociey has changed.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am not disagreeing with any of this mind you but in Biblical days, this was quite common, of coarse we are not living in Biblical days, just wanted to mention this. At least this set up would make it more easy to control our young "Lusts".
> 
> Religious Questions Answered with Biblical Answers


Why would you mention this? In biblical times, you died at the age of 30 if you were lucky so women bore children around the age of 10-12. It wasn't "young lust" then either, it was the equivalent of a 25 year old now. 

If anybody cares about this OP, she/he also posted on another website (under the same user name) saying that her daughter and the child molester boyfriend along with "Mom" all sleep in the same bed. She's about as real as a $3 bill.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I much prefer living in times when you can be labelled rapist or pedophile because of your age and not your character/intent...


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> excuse me while I pick up my jaw off the floor


right there with you.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

OP has posted same story verbatim on 2 others forums.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I am not disagreeing with any of this mind you but in Biblical days, this was quite common, of coarse we are not living in Biblical days, just wanted to mention this. At least this set up would make it more easy to control our young "Lusts".
> 
> Religious Questions Answered with Biblical Answers



And they also stoned women for adultery.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> OP has posted same story verbatim on 2 others forums.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And because you all were so mean to her, she is going to run off to another forum.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> OP has posted same story verbatim on 2 others forums.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not exactly. In another forum this "woman" posted that they all sleep in the same bed. Sure they do. If this person is a mother, then I am the Master of the Universe sporting a diamond studded d!ck.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> OP has posted same story verbatim on 2 others forums.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




Following your post, I did a google search on the first sentence of the post and found at least 4 places where the same question was posted.

So, it's a troll?


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

aug said:


> Following your post, I did a google search on the first sentence of the post and found at least 4 places where the same question was posted.
> 
> So, it's a troll?


No, not at all. I TOTALLY get her. My 14 year old is currently sleeping with a 21 year old woman and they smoke weed in front of me. It's all cool because he is smart and more adult for his age. Don't judge me, I'm one hell of a mother.


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> If this person is a mother, then I am the Master of the Universe sporting a diamond studded d!ck.


:allhail:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

square1 said:


> :allhail:


My friend used to allow her twin daughters' boyfriends to sleep over at 14 (boys were 17). In senior year high school their boyfriends moved in (sharing a bedroom). We don't talk anymore (I don't understand her way of thinking).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> No, not at all. I TOTALLY get her. My 14 year old is currently sleeping with a 21 year old woman and they smoke weed in front of me. It's all cool because he is smart and more adult for his age. Don't judge me, I'm one hell of a mother.


This is frowned upon in Canada
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Not exactly. In another forum this "woman" posted that they all sleep in the same bed. Sure they do. If this person is a mother, then I am the Master of the Universe sporting a diamond studded d!ck.


YOU HAVE THE POWER OF GREYSKULL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

